# Dependency Info is missing und/oder beschädigtes ReiserFS

## nes

Hallo allseits,

während mein letzter re-emerge lief wurde der Rechner versehentlich einfach abgeschaltet. Nun bekomme ich beim Booten folgende Fehlermeldung:

Dependency Info is missing. Please run

#  /sbin/depscan.sh

to fix this

Hab ich gemacht, allerdings ändert sich nichts, diese Fehlermeldung kommt immer wieder. /sbin/depscan.sh meldet genau gar nichts. Was ist da der Fehler bzw. wie behebe ich ihn?

Und, zweite Frage: Ob/Was sonst am Filesystem ev. beschädigt ist, weiss ich nicht. Ich verwende ReiserFS. 

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich reiserfsck richtig verwende? Ich vermute einfach mal, daß dieses Prog. die Konsistenz des Filesystems prüft (?)

Also: Welche Aufrufparameter benötige ich, müssen die Platten read-only gemounted sein, was muss ich beachten um nicht noch zusätzlich irgendwas kaputt zu machen ...

Herzlichen Dank, nes

----------

## Anarcho

1. Von Live-CD starten

2. man reiserfsck

3. reiserfsck ausführen

Ich benutze kein Reiser, daher kann ich dir keine genauen Anweisungen geben.

----------

## Max Steel

Auf alle fälle müssen die Partition ausgehangen sein (oder zumindest Read-Only gemountet) (deshalb wie Anarcho schon sagte, LiveCD verwenden.

Dann je nachdem bis er was findet:

reiserfsck --rebuild-sb <device>

reiserfsck --fix-fixable <device>

Und dann

reiserfsck --rebuild-tree <device>

(Achtung: Das dauert eine Weile)

Und dann kannste auch mal

reiserfsck -B /pfad/zur/File <device>

(Das schreibt dir in die File alle Badblocks)

Und wenn dann noch etwas nicht passt hilft vll ein emerge -e world weiter.

----------

## mv

Ich vermute, dass irgendwelche timestamps falsch sind. Ruf mal besser depscan.sh mit der Option --force auf (oder war es -f oder -u -f oder --update --force? Ich habe keine baselayout-1 mehr, kann also nicht nachschauen,)

----------

## nes

Herzlichen Dank für die Antworten bisher!

Es sieht jetzt so aus:

Das Filesystem dürfte in Ordnung sein, reiserfsck meldet zumindest nichts mehr. Hier die Ausgabe eines reiserfsck --check /dev/hda4

```

###########

Filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay.

Checking internal tree . . finished

Comparing bitmaps . . finished

Checking semantic tree:

finished

No corruptions found

There are on the filesystem:

          Leaves 76087

          Internal nodes 527

          Directories 100839

          Other files 1314461

          Data block pointers 18294381 (533347 of them are zero)

          Safe links 0

###########

```

depscan.sh liefert aber noch mehrere Fehler, bzw. dürften irgendwelche Pakete doch verschwunden sein (?)

Die Ausgabe:

```

/sbin/depscan.sh

* Caching service dependencies

sh: /bin/mktemp: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

* Failed to create temporary cache!

bash: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

sh: /bin/mktemp: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.

* Failed to create temporary cache!

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:506: Fatal: Ausdruck für '>>' Umlenkung ist ein leerer String

*Failed to cache service dependencies

```

Also fehlt mir zumindest mal /bin/mktemp

In welchem Paket befindet sich das? Bzw. sonst irgendwelche Tips?

Thnx, nes

----------

## Josef.95

 *nes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also fehlt mir zumindest mal /bin/mktemp
> 
> In welchem Paket befindet sich das? Bzw. sonst irgendwelche Tips?

 

Hallo nes

Normalerweise sollte so ein Desaster gar nicht möglich sein, hast du eventuell die sandbox deaktiviert?

Zu /bin/mktemp

 *Quote:*   

> # eix mktemp
> 
> * sys-apps/mktemp
> 
>      Available versions:  1.5
> ...

 

MfG

josef.95

----------

## nes

Hallo Josef,

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Normalerweise sollte so ein Desaster gar nicht möglich sein, hast du eventuell die sandbox deaktiviert?

 

Nein, hab ich nicht. Ist wie gesagt während eines re-emerge passiert, vielleicht deshalb?

Egal, schön langsam sieht's so aus als ob der Rechner wieder lebt.  :Wink:   Jetzt passiert folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge mktemp
> 
> calculating dependencies ... done!
> ...

 

Wie bekomme ich das jetzt weg?

lg., nes

----------

## Josef.95

 *nes wrote:*   

> Hallo Josef,
> 
>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Normalerweise sollte so ein Desaster gar nicht möglich sein, hast du eventuell die sandbox deaktiviert? 
> 
> Nein, hab ich nicht. Ist wie gesagt während eines re-emerge passiert, vielleicht deshalb?
> ...

 

Hallo ness

mktemp ist jetzt in sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 enthalten, du brauchst sys-apps/mktemp-1.5 also nicht mehr.

EDIT

Ich sehe greade noch

[blocks B     ] < sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10)

Lasse doch einfach mal ein:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -avuD sys-apps/coreutils

  (oder "world")

und

```
revdep-rebuild
```

durchlaufen

PS:

Auf keinen Fall sys-apps/coreutils deinstallieren!!!

MfG

josef.95

----------

